# Feta



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 23, 2004)

I just realized that if a brick of Feta cheese was a woman... I would marry it!    But then I would be toooo tempted to eat her.


----------



## ramydam (Apr 4, 2004)

I cannot post the reply I was going to make to that.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 4, 2004)

LOL!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

Drizzle some and olive oil  and sprinkle some oregano on her. Then dig in.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 14, 2004)

*Saganaki (Fried Feta Cheese Cubes)*

1 lb. feta, cut into 1-inch cubes
½ cup flour
1 egg, beaten
2/3 cup fine dry bread crumbs
4 fl. oz. corn oil
Lemon wedges, for garnish

Pat cheese cubes dry.  Bread them by dredging lightly in flour; shake off excess; dip into beaten egg, then roll in bread crumbs until well coated.

In large deep skillet, heat oil to 350°.  Fry cubes in batches in single layer, without crowding, until golden brown, about 45 seconds.  Drain on unglazed brown paper.  Serve garnished w/ lemon wedges.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 14, 2004)

Konditor said:
			
		

> *Saganaki (Fried Feta Cheese Cubes)*
> 
> 1 lb. feta, cut into 1-inch cubes
> ½ cup flour
> ...



This is about the only way I can eat feta.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 19, 2004)

I love feta sprinkled on a good pasta salad or a leafy greek salad with sliced kalamata olives.. yumm!  I like to make my own greek dressing too.. just your basic vinaigrette with chopped up feta added.


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Feta me!*



			
				Deadly Sushi said:
			
		

> I just realized that if a brick of Feta cheese was a woman... I would marry it!    But then I would be toooo tempted to eat her.




 

and that's ALL i'm saying about that!


----------



## jkath (Oct 23, 2004)

Konditor, 
I bow to your greatness, again.

Are you a professional chef?
Your recipes are always so far from ordinary, 
and they always sound so amazingly appealing.

I'd love to dine in your restaurant some day!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 23, 2004)

feta is great when cubed, rolled in dried oregano and basil, then stuffed into a cored cherry pepper, and submerged in evoo.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 23, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> feta is great when cubed, rolled in dried oregano and basil, then stuffed into a cored cherry pepper, and submerged in evoo.



YUM!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 24, 2004)

Roasted Feta with Olives and Red Peppers

1/2 lb feta (preferably Greek), rinsed and drained
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano, crumbled
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 cup bottled roasted red peppers, chopped
10 Kalamata or other brine-cured black olives, pitted, rinsed, and coarsely chopped (1/4 cup) 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil

Accompaniment: lemon wedges; toasted pita wedges or crusty bread
Garnish: chopped fresh parsley 

Preheat broiler. 

Cut cheese into 1/2-inch-thick slices and divide evenly among 4 small flameproof baking dishes (or arrange in 1 layer in a large one). Sprinkle oregano and pepper over cheese. 

Stir together roasted peppers, olives, and oil in a small bowl, then spoon mixture over and around cheese. 

Broil 2 to 4 inches from heat until edges of cheese are golden, about 5 minutes. 

Makes 4 first-course servings.

Gourmet
March 2004


----------



## Juliev (Oct 25, 2004)

Feta/Ricotta Fondue:

3 tbsp Butter or margarine 
4 oz Feta cheese 1/2" cubes 
1/8 tsp Pepper, black 
1 Lemon, juice of 
1 tbsp Parsley, minced (optional) 
1 cup Ricotta cheese 

Melt the butter in a heavy 8-inch skillet or a 1 quart saucepan over low-heat. Add the feta and ricotta cheese, and pepper. Cook, stirring constantly, and mashing the cheeses slightly, until they soften and begin to bubble - about 5 minutes.  Stir in lemon juice, and garnish with the parsley if desired. Keep warm in crockpot or fondue pot.

Serve with assorted cut up vegies, crackers, bread cubes, or bread sticks.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 25, 2004)

Feta & Roasted Red Pepper Bread 

1 frozen bread dough, 16 oz 
3 tbsp feta cheese cubes in oil and herbs, shake slightly to mix 
1 tbsp olive oil from the jar of feta cheese cubes 
2 tsp roasted red pepper spread 
1/2 tsp fresh rosemary, minced fine 

Thaw frozen dough in refrigerator overnight or at room temperature until thawed but still firm. 

On cutting board with chef’s knife or dough cutter, chop dough into large chunks. Spread the ingredients over chopped dough. Continue to chop and mix until dough is blended with cheese and roasted pepper spread and streaked with color. Place in loaf pan. Non-stick pan sprayed with noncooking spray works best. 

Proof in draft-free area covered loosely with light cloth towel or in gas oven with a shallow pan of warm water and the warmth of the pilot light will give ideal proofing temperature of about 100°. Proof until dough domes are slightly above top of pan. 

Bake at 350° for approximately 25 to 30 minutes or until loaf sounds hollow when tapped. Cool 5-10 minutes and then remove from pan and finish cooling on cooling rack or screen.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 28, 2004)

I used to do a pasta for my kids with feta that they loved - 

cooked linguine or fettucini

In a skillet, melt some butter, add a little garlic (or powder), and sliced green onions; some fresh parsley, salt/pepper.  Toss the pasta in this with just a little of the cooking water, and add chunks of feta.  Yum!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

I might try that feta/roasted red pepper bread this week.. sounds really good in chilly weather.  It would be good drizzled with alittle olive oil and put in the broiler for a few secs just until lightly toasted.  It would be great along side a soup or even chili.


----------



## Claire (Jan 9, 2005)

Marmalady's is close to my all purpose meal when I'm fixing something just for myself.  I like angel hair pasta.  When it is almost done boiling, I slopily drain it (leaving some pasta water in), then toss back into the pan with a good dollop of olive oil.  I then add Cavendar's Greek seasoning, a pinch of hot pepper flakes, and any vegs around the house -- brocolli from the freezer is my winter standby (nuked for 2 min while boiling the pasta), but in the summer fresh green beans, spinach, or chard from the garden (the leafy stuff doesn't need to be cooked before hand, I actually boil the green beans right in with the pasta!).  I like to put some chopped olives in (any kind) depending on what I have on hand.  I make this for myself at least weekly for breakfast or lunch when hubby prefers a sandwich (I'm not much of a sandwich person).  Oh, dear!  I forgot the feta!  I top with a bit of some kind of strong cheese, usually feta, but blue or romano or ......


----------



## leigh (Jan 9, 2005)

This is almost certain to with the prize for Weird Recipe of the Week.  

Butternut Squash with Pecans and Feta

Cook and mash butternut squash in your usual fashion.  Stir in as much butter and brown sugar (or molasses or honey) as you like, also salt and pepper.  Stir in a bunch of toasted pecans (toasted while squash is cooking).  Serve with a small dish of crumbled feta on the side.  Place a piece of feta atop a forkful of squash and eat.  I love this stuff - the combination of sweet-crunchy-nutty-salty is utter bliss.  But then, I never promised to be normal . . . whatever that may be


----------



## Gossie (May 24, 2006)

You guys are MEAN!!!!!

I'm not even hungry and I'm drooling!!!!

   

   -- Cindy


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 24, 2006)

This is one of my favorite kale & feta dishes - good & good for you:

GREEK PENNE PASTA WITH KALE AND FETA 

1 pound penne pasta (Barilla is my favorite brand), cooked according to package directions & drained 
1 block/container of Feta cheese, chopped/crumbled 
Approx. 24 Kalamata olives, pitted, & roughly chopped ** 
Approx. 1 pound Kale, rinsed, stems removed & discarded, & leaves roughly sliced/chopped 
1 red onion, peeled & chopped 
A few dollops of extra virgin olive oil for sauteeing 
Dash or so of chicken broth or water 
Dash of crushed red pepper flakes (optional) 

While the cooked pasta is draining in a colander, heat the olive oil & saute the onion until soft but not brown in the pot the pasta was cooked in. Add the kale, stir a bit, & add a dash or 2 of chicken broth or water to prevent burning. Add chopped olives & stir until kale has wilted down. Add cooked pasta, feta cheese, & crushed red pepper & stir again until pasta is heated through. Serve hot or at room temperature. 

** Pitting the olives is accomplished easily by simply placing your broad kitchen knife (sharp side away from you) over each olive & briskly hitting down on the knife with your hand. Olive will break open & pit will be easy to remove.


----------



## Robo410 (May 24, 2006)

Feta, one of my 500 favorite cheeses.  THe Bulgarian Sheeps Milk Feta is too awesome for words.


----------



## Piccolina (May 24, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> Feta, one of my 500 favorite cheeses.


 I see you and I are cut from the same cheesecloth 

I simply adore feta, it's salty sqeaky texture is so lovely. In recent years my favourite way to enjoy feta has been in a watermelon salad or pizza (especially an otherwise all veggie one).


----------



## velochic (May 24, 2006)

Konditor said:
			
		

> *Saganaki (Fried Feta Cheese Cubes)*
> 
> 1 lb. feta, cut into 1-inch cubes
> Â½ cup flour
> ...


 
Actually, true saganaki is made with Kasseri (or Ka[FONT=&quot]şar in Turkish) Cheese. It's actually broiled then flamed with brandy. I've never heard of using feta for this.  ETA:  But then again as I was thinking of it, the recipe above is as much a Saganaki as the method I am used to.  Just because I've never heard of it doesn't matter if it tastes good.  I might try it with feta.  

As for feta - we are huge fans of sheep's milk French, Bulgarian, and Greek feta. When we are in Turkey, we just can't get enough of it. The key is to brine it to get the salt out. We buy a kilo and let it sit in water for a couple of days before using and it is just dreamy. I love going to the cheese counter when we're in Turkey... dozens of fetas to choose from. A cheese lover's paradise.
[/FONT]


----------



## Dove (May 24, 2006)

Sushi...To the woodshed with you.............GMa


----------



## XeniA (May 25, 2006)

How about prawns with feta?

"Garides Saganaki" in Greek.

In an oven-proof flat pan, lay out in one layer as many whole, raw, unpeeled prawns as you wish. Layer over those slices or chunks of feta (creamy feta is best, IF you can get it) then top the feta with thinnish (1/4" or less) slices of fresh tomato. Pour a generous (and I mean this ... don't do spoonfuls!) amount of olive oil over all, and salt and pepper to taste. Fresh oregano is nice too.

Broil at a moderate distance from the heat source until the tomato has softened, the cheese melted (and browned a bit if you like). Fish out a prawn, peel, pop in your mouth after sliding it around a bit in the tomato/feta sauce.

Yummmmm!


----------



## Gossie (Oct 6, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> I used to do a pasta for my kids with feta that they loved -
> 
> cooked linguine or fettucini
> 
> In a skillet, melt some butter, add a little garlic (or powder), and sliced green onions; some fresh parsley, salt/pepper. Toss the pasta in this with just a little of the cooking water, and add chunks of feta. Yum!


 
DROOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This sounds so good!!!   Spinach would be good in this too, but kinda afraid to eat it now. 

My husbands loves scrambled eggs and feta.   I whisk the eggs, add some feta, chopped garlic and/or chopped onions, salt, pepper, oregano .. cook as you would normally cook scrambled eggs (this could be an omelet too).  Tomato wedges or diced tomatoes on the side (I like them ice cold)


----------

